# Schaltauge für GC8 2011



## Hannopei (16. August 2012)

Hallo!

Weiß hier jemand die Bestellnummer eines Schaltauges für´s GC8 Mod.2011 ?
Bekam von Rose eins geschickt, leider für Mod. 2009 . Nach Anruf bei Rose wollte oder konnte der Mitarbeiter mir keine Nummer sagen. Ich soll das defekte Auge mit der Rücksendung beilegen.
Dieser Hick Hack zieht sich jetzt schon fast 2Wochen hin . Danke Hermes für die schnelle Bearbeitung    

Also hat jemand eine Bestellnummer?

Gruß Hannes


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (16. August 2012)

Hannopei schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Weiß hier jemand die Bestellnummer eines Schaltauges für´s GC8 Mod.2011 ?
> Bekam von Rose eins geschickt, leider für Mod. 2009 . Nach Anruf bei Rose wollte oder konnte der Mitarbeiter mir keine Nummer sagen. Ich soll das defekte Auge mit der Rücksendung beilegen.
> ...


 
Hallo Hannes,

es ist die Artikelnummer: 1413247. Kannst du uns per PN bitte noch deine Kundennummer durchgeben, dann können wir nachschauen, ob zu dir schon was auf dem Weg ist.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannopei (16. August 2012)

Hab jetzt eine E-Mail von Rose bekommen:

wir schicken Ihnen einfach folgenden Artikel vorab zu:



1x 1413247      ROSE Ausfallende All Mountain Marathon Tour 2010-2011 10mm Steckachse

Warum eine Steckachse?? Oder ist der Bestelltext nicht passend dazu?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (16. August 2012)

Hannopei schrieb:


> Hab jetzt eine E-Mail von Rose bekommen:
> 
> wir schicken Ihnen einfach folgenden Artikel vorab zu:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Hannes,

das bezeichnet nur den Artikel passend für ein All Mountain Marathon Tour 2010-2011 mit Steckachse.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hannopei (16. August 2012)

Vielen Dank, das sich jemand gemeldet hat.
 Teil ist unterwegs, hoffentlich das passende.


----------



## Hannopei (17. August 2012)

Hallo!

Teil wurde geliefert und sogar das richtige. Passgenau ist anders, ich musste ein Befestigungsloch leicht aufbohren.
 Warum konnte der gute Mann mir am Telefon keine Bestellnummer geben?
Hoffentlich beim nächsten Mal besserer Ablauf.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (20. August 2012)

Hannopei schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Teil wurde geliefert und sogar das richtige. Passgenau ist anders, ich musste ein Befestigungsloch leicht aufbohren.
> Warum konnte der gute Mann mir am Telefon keine Bestellnummer geben?
> Hoffentlich beim nächsten Mal besserer Ablauf.


 
Hallo Hannes,

danke für deine Rückmeldung. So soll das natürlich nicht laufen. Kannst du uns per PN mitteilen, mit wem du telefoniert hast?

Viele Dank & Grüße


----------



## Darth (22. August 2012)

ich habe mir vor längerer zeit 2 schaltaugen für mein gc 2011 bei rose im laden gakuft. (laut verkäufer passend für gc schnellspann 2011)
als ich heute ein defektes wechseln wollte musste ich feststellen, dass es nicht passt! schon allein von der form nicht! sollte ein schaltauge für schnellspann sein. nun muss ich mal gucken das ich die beiden schaltaugen die tage umgetauscht bekomme bzw. ich hoffe das richtige ist lieferbar...
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31886779/20120822_164425.jpg


----------

